# New Soil Test Results



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

So a local store here offers free soil tests. Come to find out they group a bunch of peoples tests into 1 shipment to the testing place.

Here is my first test done 2 years ago:



Here is the newest test:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

From 8.1 pH to 4.6? There must be a sampling error. Did they recommend how much lime to add? It will be a lot.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@g-man o yeah they did.

I am not sure I can trust either of the tests....


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Gibby,
AgSource uses M3 for nutrients, DTPA for micros and Sikora for BpH.

Based on that this is sand and that you have never limed, the results from two tests are incompatible and due to the high pH readings from Logan, their results are the most suspect. 
However both report a low CEC, which is common with sand soils. That you have a low CEC is pretty reliable.
This puts you in a bind. To meet the bottom end of the nutrient sufficiency range (the amount of nutrient needed to be present to supply the plant for a season of growth), there needs, at a minimum, to be a 3.2 CEC of cation capacity, if you don't mind a pH of 7. For a pH of around 6.5, a minimum CEC of between 3.6 and 4 would be necessary. You have a near zilch chance of applying Ca, Mg and K in the quantities/ratios sufficient for the turf and stay within the capacity of your soil to hold them. 
The only practical solution is spoon feeding K, For Ca and possibly Mg. You should have sufficient CEC to hold near sufficient amounts of both. As you should increase the pH of your soil, both could be applied via lime which can act as a slow release source. Any shortage that can't be supplied via lime due to reaching desired pH levels can be supplied using gypsum and Epsom salt, but that should be determined after next year's soil test.


----------

